# this is upsetting, ringworm really that bad?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't even know what to say.. 

http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2010/05/11/13910111.html


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If ringworm required euthanization, then 2 of my awesome store cats would be dead. Come to think of it, so would I... 
That said, they are claiming that it's a particularly virulent strain and that they've been unable to control it using the usual methods???
Absolutely devastating regardless :-( I gave Sophie and Jester extra hugs yesterday :-(


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

It is pretty horrible, but it may be their last resort. Ringworm is very contagious and if their other efforts to control it haven't worked, this is probably the only thing they can do. They've already had six staff members infected and they have limited resources. They can't take in new animals or adopt out any they already have until it's under control.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

sad story... sigh


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Do you agree to this comment?*

Do you agree?

Abe Report CommentMay 12th 2010, 11:02am
MSG
You are areal idiot at best. This is the OSPCA problem becauseTHEY created it. Ican bring animals into my home with ringworm and can control and cure it by myself with out a vet or additional staff.There are some irresponsible owners that I agree with. What the reality is here is$$$$ not to treat the animalsbut for the directors to pocket.As far as treatment goes I have checked with older farmers and used motor oil does destroy the ringworm at any stage.No need for any other medication.The rest of it is bleach to wash down the kennels. The only way this can be contacted is by touch, it does not spread any other way.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Maybe this guy should take all 350 infected animals into his home and treat them with motor oil (how many times a day? even once would be a lot) and keep them isolated from each other, and check them carefully for new lesions on other parts of the skin, as well as feeding, cleaning, exercising and otherwise caring for the animals -- and always using strict precautions to prevent spreading the infection from animal to animal as you treat them, either on your hands or on any other surface the animals or you touch. The cost of real anti-fungals instead of motor oil would be minimal compared to other costs.

Everybody knows that it's not hard to treat a few animals for a few ringworm lesions. But when hundreds of animals in a shelter are infected, it's nowhere near that simple. I doubt they'd consider such extreme measures, with such terrible PR effects, if other methods hadn't failed.

Is there any evidence that the OSPCA directors are overpaid and underworked? I don't think so.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Used motor oil as a skin treatment? WTF?. There are fine aluminum and metal particles suspended in the oil, it's infused with gasoline and exhaust vapors. Dumping poison on things does tend to kill it. It's hazardous waste! Some states even have laws about it's handling.

Was the poster the father from My Big Fat Greek Wedding who uses Windex on everything too?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

*Here is an email I received from the Toronto Humane Society.*

URGENT CALL TO ACTION

Dear Friend,

The THS has spoken out against the Ontario SPCAs decision to euthanize over 300 animals due to ringworm (a treatable fungal skin infection that is not fatal).

Now it is your turn to lend your voice.

Please call and email Premier McGuinty and Minister Bartolucci to tell that they need to put a stop to this senseless killing.

Premier Dalton McGuinty

416-325-1941

[email protected]

Minister of Community Safety and Correctional Services

Hon. Rick Bartolucci

416-325-0408

[email protected]

These animals need your support to save their lives.

Sincerely,

Bob Hambley

President

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Statement from Toronto Humane Society President Bob Hambley

"I am deeply saddened to learn that approximately 350 animals will be euthanized shortly at the OSPCA headquarters in Newmarket.

This type of action to respond to a treatable condition such as ringworm is unprecedented. The OSPCA is taking the easy solution rather than working to save animals lives.

The OSPCA needs to reconsider this solution and consult with outside experts to look at treatment alternatives to save these animals lives.

Animals that have ringworm, and other transmittable diseases, come into shelters all across Ontario, that is part of dealing with a diverse animal population. The solution for these shelters when they do have outbreak incidents should not be to simply kill all the animals to remedy the problem. The THS has successfully treated cases of ringworm on several occasions. The protocols at our shelter are very clear; isolate, confirm and treat. By following those simple steps ringworm is a highly treatable and curable disease.

Ringworm outbreaks are quite rare as most shelters have proactive detection systems in place where animals that come in are screened and tested. Ringworm takes days or weeks to spread through a shelter, not hours.

The OSPCA has not provided adequate explanations as to the reasoning behind this decision and there are many unanswered questions:

Why was the OSPCA shelter and Newmarket not able to detect and isolate cases before it became a shelter wide outbreak? 
Was the OSPCA negligent in their care of animals in not having proper controls in place that would prevent an outbreak? 
What veterinarians have made this decision to euthanize 350 animals, some that have not even tested positive for ringworm? Did they consult with any outside experts before making this decision? 
OSPCA CEO Kate MacDonald has failed in her duties to protect animals and should immediately step down from her position. We call on Premier McGuinty to order an investigation to answer the questions of the OSPCA's care of the animals in their shelter to determine if they have provided adequate shelter and medical care to their animals."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thomas Walkom
Tue May 11 2010

I was going to write something erudite about the British election, which I've just spent two weeks covering from London. But all of that changed when I opened up my Star this morning to read that the Ontario Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals is killing 350 of its wards because they have ringworm.

That's ringworm - sometimes known as athlete's foot.

We're not talking about rabies here. Nor are we talking about distemper.

We're not talking about incurable cancer, inoperable liver disease, kennel cough, bronchitis or even a bad cold.

We're talking about a fungal skin condition common to humans and other mammals, one that is very contagious but not very serious. It can cause the sufferer to itch (animals may draw blood when they scratch themselves). But it's not known to be deadly.

In spite of its name, ringworm is not a worm. Under normal circumstances, it usually cures itself after a few months. But for those who want to deal with the condition, treatment is easy and relatively inexpensive.

People contract ringworm all the time, sometimes from using common showers (hence the propensity of athletes to pick up the fungus).

As far as I've been able to ascertain, however, there are no recorded cases of human ringworm sufferers being euthanized.

Nor have I been able to find other cases of animals being killed en masse because they suffered from ringworm.

Cattle can and do get ringworm. But it doesn't appear to be normal practice for ranchers to immediately slaughter herds suffering from the fungus. They find it more profitable to treat the condition than to wipe out their investment.

Which brings me back to the OSPCA, the ringworm outbreak in its Newmarket shelter and questions of cost.

No one disputes that ringworm, once established in places where animals are in close quarters, is difficult to eradicate. I've no doubt that the Ontario society tried to disinfect the cages and stop the fungus spreading.

But in the end, it seems to have decided that it was more efficient - that it to say, less costly - to eliminate the existing animals in its shelter and start all over again.

In pure profit-and-loss terms, that calculation is probably correct. But some of us thought that Ontario's premier animal welfare society was concerned with more than that.

Over the last decade, it was one of the major backers of a proposed federal animal cruelty bill that, among other things, would have treated non-human beings as more than simple property.

As a registered charity, it brings in considerable amounts of money. In 2008, it raised more than $17 million, mostly in the form of individual donations from people who want to protect animals.

It has legislative authority to carry out its animal protection functions. Most recently, it used those powers to raid its sister Toronto Humane Society and have some of its senior officers charged with animal cruelty.

And now it's killing 350 animals in its care because they have ringworm.

People, including some who volunteer for the society, are justly upset. The Star recounts the story of Keswick construction worker Jason Francis, who recently brought his cat, J.J., to the Newmarket shelter for adoption after discovering that his daughter was allergic to felines.

On Tuesday, as society workers inside the shelter went about the grisly business of killing, Francis was outside frantically trying to save J.J.

Thousands of people give small amounts of money to the OSPCA. I've been one. After this, I'm not sure I see the point.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DON PEAT, Toronto Sun
Tue May 11 2010

Find other ways to deal with fungus, THS says
OSPCA says not all animals will be destroyed

The Toronto Humane Society wasted no time in calling on the Ontario Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals to rethink its plan to kill 350 animals at its Newmarket shelter, demanding the resignation of its CEO and asking Premier Dalton McGuinty to intervene.

OSPCA officials confirmed Monday that 350 animals, all the pets inside the Woodbine Ave. shelter except two turtles, would be put down this week after ringworm reached epidemic proportions. But by late Tuesday night, OSPCA board chairman Rob Godfrey told CP24 not all animals will be euthanized, saying at least 20 animals had been identified so far that could be saved.

"This type of action to respond to a treatable condition such as ringworm is unprecedented," Humane society president Bob Hambley stated in a press release Monday night. "The OSPCA is taking the easy solution rather than working to save animals lives."

Hambley accused OSPCA CEO Kate MacDonald of failing in her duties to protect animals and called for her resignation.

Both the THS and the OSPCA are no stranger to fighting publicly like cats and dogs.

The OSPCA raided the THS last year and charged its former president and other senior staffers with animal cruelty. After several months inside the THS's River St. shelter, the OSPCA gave control back to the THS.

Staff at the River St. shelter are currently undergoing retraining before reopening June 1.

THS spokesman Ian McConachie said they've also reached out to the OSPCA.

McConachie said staff and volunteers have volunteered to go to Newmarket to help treat the animals.

Ruby Richards of the Humane Society of Durham Region echoed the shock of the THS.

"It's just heartbreaking to us," Richards said.

The Oshawa-based society has had two outbreaks of ringworm in the last 10 years but not one animal had to be euthanized nor was it an option, she said.

"It's ringworm, it's a fungal infection, it's like athlete's foot. It's not a deadly disease," Richards said. "We just shut the doors to the public and got on with the treatment.

"Kids get it in school all the time," she said. "You get a ringworm outbreak in the school, you don't euthanize all the kids."

Tracey Lamb of Toronto Cat Rescue said she wants the OSPCA to release more information about how this epidemic happened.

"I don't understand how it got to be that bad," she said. "To me it's kind of mind-boggling how that could happen.

"I'm sure the public would have helped ... but they never asked for help," Lamb said.

Liz Day, a registered veterinarian technician in Wasaga Beach, said she treated ringworm at the shelter where she works and although it took time, it can be cured.

"You treat it and it goes away," she said. "It's ludicrous (to euthanize).

"Euthanasia wasn't even an option here."


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Whatever, the real problem here is that any goddamn idiot can buy a dog or a cat.

The SPCA, or any shelter, only exists to help these animals that we abandon. There is no evidence anywhere that SPCA employees are lining their pocket books or anything even close to that nature. The fact they come out publically like this, knowing the PR hit they are going to take (especially considering recent media attention concerning the human society), makes me believe that this really is the best option.

Even if this is not a virulent, crazy super ringworm strain - to treat 350 animals for it costs money and ties up the whole shelter. Ever stop to think that putting these animals down, might allow the for them to actually save more animals? Money, time, volunteers, medication, food....everything adds up.

Like I said, the real problem is that these animals aren't treated with respect by US and thrown by the wayside. These shelters do their best, but I think it is our responsibility that these animals are abanadoned to begin with.

Just my two cents.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

So, we're upset about 350 dogs and cats being euthanized, but nobody wrote anything about the 18 year old kid that died at Jane and Finch the other day?

Screwy priorities in our society I think.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> So, we're upset about 350 dogs and cats being euthanized, but nobody wrote anything about the 18 year old kid that died at Jane and Finch the other day?
> 
> Screwy priorities in our society I think.


I'm going to be honest, I think I like dogs more than I like people


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Chris S said:


> I'm going to be honest, I think I like dogs more than I like people


I'll be completely honest. I like my fish more then i like most people.

It's a sad thing to have to do. But I can completely understand the magnitude of this outbreak. And can understand the decision to euthanize. With 350 animals infected and 6 workers this is an epidemic and most likely would never go away without wiping the slate clean.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

haha I like pets more than people to at times.

So do we euthanize those 6 workers too? They can spread the worm too


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Chris S said:


> I'm going to be honest, I think I like dogs more than I like people


There's something wrong with a society that has that kind of view- and a lot of people do. Dogs live for 15-18 years for small breeds, 10-15 years for medium and about 10 years for very large breeds. People can live to 100 or more and average well into their late seventies.

A dog does not have aspirations and dreams other than walk me feed me give me a piece of that steak tell me I'm a good dog. A dog doesn't wonder about what happened to its puppies after they leave home at two months or keep in touch with old friends.

Caring more about an animal which, albeit cuddly and willing to obey you, is significantly less likely to make an impact in the world and lives of others than a human being, and I dare say, has significantly less value as a life than a human being is screwed up.

Nothing personal.

It's all well and good that we have pets but developing a level of emotional attatchment to them that exceeds that of a medium-closeness friend is a little insane. Even a parrot or a dog.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I wasn't so much implying that I have a unhealthy relationship with my dog, rather that I have a general dislike towards most people. Don't take it so literally there Pablo!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

We're biologically hard wired to have inherent care and compassion for cute, defenseless, small, round eyed little things that look up to us and don't care if we're cool, a wanker, smart or a moron...in short they love us like cute little babies do.

If we see someone hitting a baby boy we go ballistic, 23 years later we'll walk by the same baby, now an adult, after he gets mugged. Why...he's not cute anymore.

I think the actual caring more for animals than people is something like transference, or people's inability or unwillingness to draw a line between the two.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You guys are wacky man. What about this- it could happen to you.
You could get shot or have some other horrible crapp happen to you.
No, you won't get euthanized for ringworm- but come on guys... Selective caring much? How many cows and chickens and goats, fish, clams, crabs, lobsters, and yes! Dogs and cats, and frogs, and many other things do we humans eat every day? Did you feel bad about the chicken last time you ate some? Do you feel bad that sometimes a fish dies- or that many fish die in transport or holding in the pet trade?

What about people who feed rats to their snakes? Those rats have less of a right to live? Or the fish in your fish food- those fish just randomly have less of a right to live than your fish? 

I'm getting off topic but I really think we need to take dogs and cats a bit less fanatically in this part of the world. A dog is a dog. It's not part of your family. It's a dog. I had a dog for fifteen years. It was not anybody's child. It was the dog. It wasn't mistreated-- but it was always a dog. Let's not be ridiculous here.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Shrug.

I can't argue with your opinions, but I've had dogs my whole life and they were always very much part of the family.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> You guys are wacky man. What about this- it could happen to you.
> You could get shot or have some other horrible crapp happen to you.


and....

nobody would care! It will just be a little news in the corner of the newspaper!

A human's life is garbage, because there are so many unatural death per year, and we could careless about it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

not even going to get into an argument with you Pablo. You have a right to feel what you wanna feel about things.

I personally care a lot about a lot of things. Maybe more for defenseless things like babies and kittens and rat pups and stuff. I am wired to feel that way. I also care about livestock and try my best to pick the good ethical brands of food. 

I donated money to kids in need when frankly I needed the money a lot myself at the time but I figured I would always try to share a bit of what I had.

I am not saying I am pissed with your post, well....Sorta am. :3 I have the right to do and care for what I want to care about. 

I am still in shock about that lady who was slaughtered in her laundry mat the other day, I don't even live in the area and I am shaken about what happened to her. I feel bad for any family she might have and who has been left behind.

But... There are people who are fighting to find out who did it, people who will try to catch and charge the person who did it.

The animals at this shelter have noone but this one group who thinks they are doing right. (and they def. might be) but its so confusing when you hear they have a difficult strain and then read today that they haven't even analyzed it yet?

There are so many what if's floating around and not even the government can step in to do anything? Its kinda scary and I am not surprised people are upset.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> No, you won't get euthanized for ringworm- but come on guys... Selective caring much?<SNIP>


No you're right, I don't get euthanized, I get tough actin' Tinactin. I was not tying to justify why people do that, merely proposing a possible reason for peoples reactions - based on knowledge acquired from PBS...



AquariAM said:


> I'm getting off topic but I really think we need to take dogs and cats a bit less fanatically in this part of the world.


I don't disagree at all - I know of people who treat their devon rex cats better than they treat themselves. Cats are on special fresh food diet and the people eat KD! People can buy diamond (not cubic zirconia) studded collars and clothes for dogs, it is crazy.

I share your wonderment that it seems as a society we value the life of a homeless dog more than a homeless person, I guess I've resigned myself to the fact people can be disappointing and try not to let it get to me. Nobody wants to be told they're acting crazy or being foolish, even if they are.

It's also possible that everyone here on the forum (or most at least), based on being willing to spend inordinate amounts of time and money caring for fish, are animal lovers so there's a bias/slant in that sense. Bet sure you won't see people over in the "Hunters and Trappers Forums" rallying behind the dogs.


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> So, we're upset about 350 dogs and cats being euthanized, but nobody wrote anything about the 18 year old kid that died at Jane and Finch the other day?
> 
> Screwy priorities in our society I think.


I'm not justifying anything that cops may or may have not done. 
But when you jump out of your car and run and I'm sure he got caught and resisted/fought back, it just isn't going to end well.If he had not run this could have most likely been prevented.


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

BeerBaron said:


> I'm not justifying anything that cops may or may have not done.
> But when you jump out of your car and run and I'm sure he got caught and resisted/fought back, it just isn't going to end well.If he had not run this could have most likely been prevented.


Plus this is an animal forum, did you not expect a thread on this?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Mr Fishies said:


> I share your wonderment that it seems as a society we value the life of a homeless dog more than a homeless person, I guess I've resigned myself to the fact people can be disappointing and try not to let it get to me. Nobody wants to be told they're acting crazy or being foolish, even if they are.
> 
> It's also possible that everyone here on the forum (or most at least), based on being willing to spend inordinate amounts of time and money caring for fish, are animal lovers so there's a bias/slant in that sense. Bet sure you won't see people over in the "Hunters and Trappers Forums" rallying behind the dogs.


Well.. when I said I like pets more than people doesn't mean I don't value human beings. I think most of us at the hospital agree to a point that we do care enough at the hospital for patients that come in for their surgery either in emerg/day surg. That's why I like to go home to my fishes after a long day of work.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Not all animals will be euthanized, says OSPCA
13/05/2010 8:35:56 AM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The OSPCA now says that it will not be euthanizing all 350 animals being sheltered at a Newmarket facility. 


ctvtoronto.ca 

Animals at the OSPCA in Newmarket were infected by a ringworm outbreak. 
Rob Godfrey, chairman of the animal welfare organization, says despite a ringworm outbreak at the facility, authorities will decide on the fate of the animals on a case by case basis. 

He said 96 animals have already been placed into foster homes and another 140 will undergo a battery of tests in private shelters. The tests will help determine if the animals have been infected and if so, how advanced the infection is. 

About 100 animals have already been put down.

Godfrey made the remarks to CTV News Thursday morning but said the OSPCA will release further details at a news conference later in the afternoon. 

The change comes after two days of emotional protests outside the animal shelter and a huge backlash from the public after it was revealed that the OSPCA planned to take the advice of experts and contain a ringworm outbreak by euthanizing all animals inside the shelter. 

Even Queen's Park got involved on Wednesday with a heavy debate. MPP Frank Klees, who represents the area where the shelter is located, called on the Liberal government to stop animals from being put down. 

But Premier Dalton McGuinty said he would back the advice given by experts and veterinarians. 

Godfrey said Thursday the organization understands the public's concern and that OSPCA will continue to do what it can to protect the animals. 

Klees called the development "good news" and thanked Godfrey for his leadership. 

He said legislative changes need to be made to narrow the gap governments have over agencies. He supported the idea of an OSPCA investigation but said the provincial government should have a role in it. 

"We have learned some lessons," he said.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> _
> A human's life is garbage_, because there are so many unatural death per year, and we could careless about it.


you have issues.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> you have issues.


Cool!

Let me clarifly a bit, let's say if I got kill now, would you come to my funeral? or concern about my death? It's the same thing if you die, I wouldn't care about it nor coming to your funeral



In other words, our life is like a piece of garbage, nobody would care about it. It will just be a stat on a piece of paper


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Statement from Toronto Humane Society President Bob Hambley Regarding OSPCA Euthanasia of 100 Animals

“The Toronto Humane Society is deeply disappointed that the Ontario SPCA has killed almost 100 animals and it took three days of vehement protests from animal welfare advocates to stop their plan to euthanize all 350 animals in their shelter. 

Ringworm is a treatable fungal skin infection and should never be the sole reason for euthanizing an animal. 

Despite the Ontario SPCA’s pledge to conduct an internal investigation we believe that an external investigation is needed to reassure the public that all the facts come out and that this situation will never arise again. Some of the outstanding questions we all need and deserve answers to are:

Which veterinarians inspected the animals and recommended the mass euthanasia 
Which outside experts did they consult with prior to deciding to euthanize these animals 
What is the name of this new virulent strain or ringworm and where was the testing done that identified it as a new virulent strain 
Those responsible for making these decisions need to be held to account and explain themselves and the reasoning for their actions. 

The Toronto Humane Society has offered to send staff and resources to the Ontario SPCA Newmarket location to assist them in treating the animals. We are eager to help these animals and make them suitable for adoption. 

The Ontario SPCA did euthanize almost 100 animals for ringworm. This, in our view, is not an acceptable animal care practice. 

The Ontario SPCA has failed to protect animals in this case by allowing a ringworm outbreak to run rampant in their shelter and their responding euthanasia of many of these animals.” 


Bob Hambley

President
Toronto Humane Society


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Cool!
> 
> Let me clarifly a bit, let's say if I got kill now, would you come to my funeral? or concern about my death? It's the same thing if you die, I wouldn't care about it nor coming to your funeral


Ya I would care. I'd at very least make a post and ask everyone to observe a moment of silence. I wouldn't come to your funeral out of respect because I don't know your relatives but if someone I know well from the forum died I would absolutely make an effort to pay my respects in whatever way possible.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> Ya I would care. I'd at very least make a post and ask everyone to observe a moment of silence. I wouldn't come to your funeral out of respect because I don't know your relatives but if someone I know well from the forum died I would absolutely make an effort to pay my respects in whatever way possible.


Ok! Then I am sorry about my last comment


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> you have issues.


Hello pot, this is kettle.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you 

I do think it's a bit wacky that The Humane Society is pointing fingers at anybody and saying they are taking poor care of animals considering a mummified cat was found in their ceiling not long ago.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank You, the Animals Needed Your Support and You Answered That Call

Dear Friend, 

I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who spoke up and demanded action to stop the planned mass euthanasia of animals due to ringworm at the Ontario SPCA Newmarket headquarters. 

It was the combined voices of animal welfare advocates demanding that this action cease that produced change. It is heartbreaking that 100 animals were put down before this drastic action was reconsidered. 

The public has demanded answers and we hope that a thorough independent investigation take place to find out exactly what happened and who made these decisions. 

The Toronto Humane Society fully supports MPP Frank Klees’ call for changes to the law to ensure that the Ontario SCPA is accountable and has appropriate oversight. Mr. Klees should also be thanked for his tireless work speaking out publicly and in the Ontario Legislature to stop this mass euthanasia. 

Thank you, the animals needed your support and you answered that call. 

Sincerely,

Bob Hambley
President
Toronto Humane Society


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Time for me to chime in...warn you...this is going to be long...

First, I have to say I'm really fed up and am in fact quite angry about the way THS and OSPCA bicker like little kids. Rather than pointing fingers and making empty statements, I will be more impressed if the THS would have stepped up and say something like..."we will transfer so many animals to our Vic Park location for treatment and quarantine"...if they've done that, they would've gained my total support.

This is what many local rescues, private vets and individuals have done, and I give them my full respect.

I do not respect whoever went in and stole the animals out of the shelter. They have no concept of the possible consequences of taking a contagious case OUT of a controlled site without leaving accounts on where they're going. Have they thought of how they can spread the disease unkowningly? Fine you have no pets. You take this sick one to the vet. Now the animals/ppl at the vet are at risk. You washed your hands, but forgot the sick dog slept in your laundry basket. Now you wear those clothes to do groceries...see where this can lead to??

I do not respect the media who called these thieves "rescuers" and promotes such act as if it's heroic.

As for the ringworm itself, it does seem an overkill at first hearing about it. It's true it's not something fatal, it's treatable, and mass euthanization sounds drastic. But rather than the severity of the disease itself, people seems to purposefully "forgetting" the magnitude of the infection.

The article that compares Ringworm to Athlete's Foot is not wrong. But I'm sure whichever INDIVIDUAL who caught the Athlete's Foot is quite capable of applying ointment on himself. On the other hand, the animals cannot. They depend on a caretaker to diligently perform the task. Without a caretaker, all they can do is probably no more than to lick themselves to relieve the itch. I can bet you the licking actually makes things worse. 

Yes, ringworm will go away in a few months by itself. But I must ask, how HUMANE is it, to have an infected animal sit in agony itching away for months, and while doing it, possibly further injuring itself via licking/chewing and ends up with secondary infections, and spreading the infection to others via their handlers, equipment etc? and multiply that by a magnitude of the entire shelter worth of animals AND humans? Mind you, once the humans get sick, they won't be able to take care of the animals, and then it's another one down! It's a vicious cycle and a lose-lose scenario.

I too was very surprised to hear at the beginning that animals in the entire shelter were to be euthanized, and I'm glad they have come out and corrected their statement. Has anyone read the ACTUAL press release by the OSPCA? I read the release, which admitted to "miscommunication", and I listened to the radio and watched the TV news reports who all say "change of mind" and by such implying some kind of guilty conscience. I cannot believe how distorted and opiniated each media channel has put a twist into their own story. I blame the media for blowing the whole case out of proportions. And then the THS fanned the fire (see my start of this post).

I hope this will be resolved very soon. All it takes is dedicated work of the people who truly support the effort to keep the euthanization numbers to the minimum (not to just say...this is wrong), and that the media takes a break and go report something else more important. 

My donations, meanwhile, remain OUT OF the OSPCA or THS's pockets. They, as usual, go to local rescues whom I personally know the fact that they're doing what they can to make a difference. For a start, NO ONE at the rescue gets a salary for the rescue work they do!


Okay...I'm done...for now...


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

And oh, come on...whoever that MPP that was...rather than jumping on the band wagon so quickly, why don't you go tell Mr. McGuinty to reverse the stupid Pitbull ban first? 

Publicity stunt!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

*I do not respect the media who called these thieves "rescuers" and promotes such act as if it's heroic.*

There is no media any more. Not professional anyways. The internet has in large part killed responsible quality journalism. Most 'journalists' these days don't even have a degree. They have garbage English skills, write like angst ridden retarded teenagers, and don't understand concepts like objectivity and logic. The THS, OSPCA, Toronto Zoo, and just about every other organization of any kind in Southern Ontario is so broken and overrun with retards who probably shouldn't be trusted to zip their own pants that I just don't know what to say any more. I wouldn't trust the Toronto Zoo's curator of fish to feed a fifteen gallon for me while I was away for a week. They're that bad.


----------

